# Twisted Fairytale/Stories



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of fun...I was going to do this theme this year but wound up changing to circus/carnival...

My ideas...
Instead of 'Join me in my world of NIghtmares and books' I would have her say "wont you come play with me" that phrase always gives me goosebumps....maybe in your video she can look really sweet (probably a little mussed up but with pigtails and a dirty and slightly torn dress) and make her eyes look like they are bleeding or maybe possessed.

Im sure you've seen this but her work is amazing...The Halloween Lady - http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...lass-2011.html
and heres my pinterest http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-party-plan-2012-scary-tales/ at the top of the page youll see my party concept

At our party we planned a scavenger hunt...it was based on Alice in wonderland....every riddle was to lead you to another riddle where at the end you found a key and a riddle to the treasure (box filled with "drink me" potions)...I didnt want everyone going after the same clue at the same time so I copied them (one complete set per team)...and placed them so no one would do the same clue at the same time....except the last clue where they got the key...
-My version had a booklet which had a story and explained the game and rules, I added my cell number so that if any team had to much trouble they would text me their clue and for a penalty of 5 min (phone timer) I would reply with the location.

We also planned Tempt your Fate....I was going to be Red Riding Hood...but in my basket I would carry fates (written of little balled op pieces of purpleish colored paper (so it looked like a basket of berries) each peice of paper held your fate...good fates were corny things like acting, dancing, etc. bad fates meant you had to drink something...simply right YOUVE BEEN POISONED (in little containers I would have shots, and gross stuff like pickle juice, hot sauce, tuna juice, vinegar, etc.) everyone loves this game...just make sure if kids are attending you have two marked containers for bad fate (poisoned) drinks so the kids dont get the really poisoned ones

Hope some of this helps....Good luck


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you very much 
I love the idea of her saying "Wont you come play with me?", it sounds alot creepier. I may try the demonic eye but I wouldn't know how to cheeply pull it off :/ 
The dress sounds good though.

The scavanger hunt sounds really cool- I normally do one but I couldn't think of how to theme it. I'll make it weird wording to be like Lewis Carol's style of writing. 
I love the wist on tempt your fate, as well. I may do it as trivia with the berries/paper type thing. 

Also thanks for gigivng me the link to your pininterst- everything looks AMAZING!! I would love any fo your parties 
Good luck on your Carnival/Circus theme- I'm sure it will go really well with you behind the ropes


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Daniel, welcome to the forum!  I think you have some great ideas and I love your video invite- creepy and cool. I'm a little confused on why you're having Frankenstein at a twisted fairytale party tho. If you want a body laying on a table, you could do Creeping (Sleeping) Beauty. Put a pink dress on a skelly, some cobwebs, maybe a sleep mask with eyeballs...and you could surround her with vines and thorns (made from painted wooden kabob skewers). Or if you wanted to do the workshop thing you could make a witches room with oddities and potions in bottles. Pmpknqueen has generously posted her amazing labels on the forum; http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/pmpknqueen-albums-apothecary-labels.html If you start collecting empty bottles and jars you could cheaply make a witch's display.

I agree that you should have some games at your party, especially for teens, but jumping jack o'laterns, 5 games?! You're going to be working your touche off the whole night. I would suggest a main game, like a scavenger hunt, and one or two smaller games plus a costume contest. I found a great idea for Tempt Your Fate game on the forum - put the fates on a scroll and insert each one into a spider ring, then hang them on a huge spider web. I have some fates listed here http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...cipes/114584-scary-tales-tempt-your-fate.html for our fairytale party.

Hope this helps some. Good luck with your party; it sounds like it's going to be amazing.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome  
It's going to be a Twisted Fairytale and stories party, if that makes any sense XD
Creeping beauty seems a good idea though, thanks  

I always give myself lots of work. My last Halloween party (Heaven or Hell themed) had 7 games (I think). 
I like the idea of the spider rings and thanks for the links. 

After much searching on the internet I think I know what I will do for Frankensteins workshop or Witches Lair or Creeping beauty. I am going to have it decorated like whatever it is themed as. One team member will be blindfolded and then put in the room with another unblindfolded player. The unblinded one must stand ona platfrom and direct the other around the room in one circuit around a body. At 5 different parts of the room there is boxes. In each box there is a skeleton part(s) and the player must blidnly search through it. Ive not decided whats in the boxes yet :/ Also whilst making their way round the games there will be dangling cobewbs they have to walk through.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That reminds me of the game show "In the dark" (i think) it would be hilarious if you could rig up a camcord (I know ours has night vision). Its so funny how people react toeveryday items when they cant see what their touching. If you havent seen the show you really must take a peak...could give you some great ideas. (Plus I just love the ones when people think theyre going to fall when in reality they havent even left the ground.)


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I think I know what you're talking about  
I shoudl try and send it out as a favour, that would be hilarious XD


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Daniel, 
I am kinda with Daniel, on the Frankenstiens garage idea. A witches lair might use a similar selection of props and tie in better with your theme. 

I did this theme myself last year and from what I see on the forum, it appears to be a popular theme this year. 

For your living room here's an idea I used for a huge space I didn't know what to do with. I used black lights, (already owned black lights) black visqueen ($20USD), and fluorescent spray painted branches ($40 USD, but branches were free) to create an evil forest. Turned out awesome but I have very photos of the outcome and didn't photograph well, you can see them on my page though.









Also, if you need some inspiration for your invite, I also did a video invite:


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow star girl, you're video invite is awesome! I thought I was watching a movie trailer. Great job!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I LOVE the video!! Where di you get the font it is amazing 
It looks really proffesiinal- thanks for showing it to me 

I love the photos as well. The haunted Forrest is a really good idea 

I think I am going to go with the witches lair theme. And it will be the blind folded and unblindfoled one... I'll post again when I decide what thee tasks are going to be


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

The things I am going to make so far
- Bloodstained Bunny (Alice)
- Chipped Teacups and spoons (Alice)
- Blood stained rupunzals hair (Rupunzal)
- Golden Eggs for Tempt your fate (Mother Goose)
- Red Riding hoods basket filled with rotten food (Red Riding)
- Red Riding hoods head and hands and feet (Red Riding)
- Potions bottles (Snow White)
- Hansel in a Cage (Hansel and Gretel)
- Gretel in a Pot (Hansel and Gretel)
- A beast with yellow pieces of fabric surrounding it (Beauty and the beast)
- A nightdress with tufts of fur (Red Riding Hood)
- Witches Legs (Wizard of Oz)
- 'Mirror Mirror' blood letters in the mirror (Snow White)
- Snow whites body (Snow White)
- Dwarf possibly (Snow White)

I'll probably think of more


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

The video was made on Imovie which has all the shadow fonts built in. It took forever to find all the clips. Anyone here is welcome to steal this video and re-edit the end to put their own party details. My website at the end had all my specific party details but I took it down.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I've got IMovie, but I couldn't see the font or background anywhere :/

Ive only got it on IPhone though, does that matter? Also if the doesn't matter then how do I get it


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I've tried everything I can think of on Imovie for the IPhone btu still can't find it


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I managed to find where someone has used the same template http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vWgCjPEupk&feature=fvwrel It's called "supernatural" and is part of an imovie project template for "movie trailers." That's the only way to get those transisitions but that template forces you to put stuff in a certain length and music etc. It's VERY limiting. So what I did was figure out what all my transitions would say and wrote them down. Then I used the imovie template "supernatural" to create a movie with all my transitions. I ignored everything else and then exported the project into a video file. Next I imported the video I had made with just my transitions and added that to my project, I cut out all non-transition stuff and muted the stupid sound that comes with that template and entered it into my project as short video clips. I had to fiddle a little bit wit the speed and dissolves after that but I was happy with the end result. 

I REALLY wish there was a way to use these transitions as, well... transitions within any project but the only way to get them is by using that template. Believe me I tried and tried to find a way to do that but it's just impossible.

I am not sure if this is available through Iphone but here's where it is on my computer in IMovie 11. It is not available in earlier versions of IMovie. When I click "new project" it automatically prompts me with the option to change aspect ratio etc and ALSO to choose a "theme" or "movie trailer" template that automatically adds transitions, music, and other very limiting perimeters for video clip length. Click on "Supernatural."

Here's this guy explaining how to use the templates. You will even see the "supernatural" as an option, though he uses "pets." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc6s1JPdsMM


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

star_girl_mag said:


> I managed to find where someone has used the same template http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vWgCjPEupk&feature=fvwrel It's called "supernatural" and is part of an imovie project template for "movie trailers." That's the only way to get those transisitions but that template forces you to put stuff in a certain length and music etc. It's VERY limiting. So what I did was figure out what all my transitions would say and wrote them down. Then I used the imovie template "supernatural" to create a movie with all my transitions. I ignored everything else and then exported the project into a video file. Next I imported the video I had made with just my transitions and added that to my project, I cut out all non-transition stuff and muted the stupid sound that comes with that template and entered it into my project as short video clips. I had to fiddle a little bit wit the speed and dissolves after that but I was happy with the end result.
> 
> I REALLY wish there was a way to use these transitions as, well... transitions within any project but the only way to get them is by using that template. Believe me I tried and tried to find a way to do that but it's just impossible.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I checked on mine and it isn't an option but I do have one that's called Romance, that gives a cloud backdrop at one point. 
I will just type ion any words that I need and then save at is a video on my Iphone, send it to my computer and then use a different software to edit it further. 
Thank you very much anyway, it is much appreciated 

Daniel


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome video!! You inspired me.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you for sharing. Fabulous video!!!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

bettyboop said:


> Thank you for sharing. Fabulous video!!!


Thanks I appreciate it!


----------

